# Virtualbox cannot see cd's



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 26, 2010)

I want to install Windows 7 on VirtualBox (for itunes & iphone).
I have mount the cdrom without problems.
My system see it but VirtualBox no.
How to fix that?


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 27, 2010)

simply!
make CD image... and add it to VirtualBox "virtual media manager" (file->virtual media manager)
them mount that image to virtual cdrom  [It's all virtual]

to clone cd `$ dd if=/dev/acd0 of=disk.iso bs=2048`


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 27, 2010)

This means that if i copy this iso (to an hdd as backup) and write it to another cd i will have a clone of windows cd?
This is the same as the iso that i downloaded before burn it to cd?


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 27, 2010)

yes, except it's illegal copy [if you don't have writes to make backup CD]


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 27, 2010)

You deserve a big thanks for that 
I wanted too much time to do this because i had lost the iso which i had download from torrent!
And i forgot where i found the torrent


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 27, 2010)

The trick might now work for some game cd's/dvd's that use tricky protection mechanisms


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 27, 2010)

I use only cracked 
No money for originals


----------

